# 2C/2D early deer



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm curious this morning if any hunters have reports on the 2C/2D early doe season from the opening weekend? If you'd rather send an email instead of posting it up, send it to [email protected]

Thanks--


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Shot 8 between my buddy and I. We only heard 3 other shots all weekend long. I know a lot of guys were not letting people on because of the elk season. I just can't believe more people weren't taking advantage of this.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

My buddy and I shot 2 yesterday and I shot 1 the day before. I saw one other hunter the whole time. I live in 2D.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for the reports, gives us a little idea of how it's going.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Shot 2 does in 2C. Seen a lot of does and fawns.


----------

